# Using the same fonts as Debian



## balanga (Jan 10, 2018)

After using Linux Debian for the last couple of days I much prefer the default fonts it uses with Xcfe than I get with FreeBSD.

How do I find out which it uses, and will the same ones be available for FreeBSD?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 10, 2018)

Do not know what font Debian Xfce uses by default,
but, as far as I remember, Xfce in FreeBSD uses regular Sans font,
you can try to use x11-fonts/droid-fonts-ttf, or x11-fonts/cantarell-fonts,
or x11-fonts/ubuntu-font. Install font that you want to use
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-fonts.html
Then choose it using Xfce settings.


----------

